# BB Graphite Shimmer gel e/l vs. MAC Lithograph fluidline



## koolkatz (Jul 21, 2006)

Graphite Shimmer is sooo gorgeous, this pic doesn't do it justice! Lithograph is lighter and has a hint of blue. Graphite Shimmer is a gorgeous metallic charcoal.


----------

